# Moderator



## cajunsmoker (Feb 19, 2007)

I just found out and was given permission to announce the appointment of our new* "Super Moderator".*

Without further ado I would be happy to announce the promotion of SRMonty to moderator of the Smoking Meat Forum's.

Congratulations Monty.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations Sir Monty, I promise I will try to behave myself


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations Sir Monty!


----------



## meowey (Feb 19, 2007)

Good on you, Monty!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 19, 2007)

magna cum laude???  Congratulations!


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats Sir Monty


----------



## dacdots (Feb 19, 2007)

There you go old timer,something else to keep you busy,sincerely,David


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 19, 2007)

congrats, monty!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 19, 2007)

SRMONTY!! Congratulations on the upgrade. We'll all be on our best behavior for the next couple of minutes while we come up with a plan to drive you crazy.

Best Wishes


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Sir Monty.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats.
Titles, titles. It's always about the titles. I hope you got a good raise too.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been watching him for a while now Rodger. I don't know about super....but I reckon he'll do. ;)  Congrats Sir monty, I guess we really have to call him that now.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 20, 2007)

Monty.. congrats on the promotion...


----------



## monty (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats, everyone!

About the only thing I can say is that I have been given an opportunity to help make this an even better, friendlier, family type of place. This is an honor and a responsibility which I do not take lightly.

So, the door is always open...report bad things, encourage good stuff and tell everyone that the welcome sign is lit!

Cheers All!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Monty,
     Congratulations!!! And by the way, thanks a million for all you have done to keep us going here. Hope your weather is about to improve and we can hear more from you. Also, as someone else has posted, I understand the new pay scale will be something to realllly be proud of. Congratulations Monty!!


----------



## monty (Feb 20, 2007)

Heya, Bill!

I am glad you mentioned the payscale. You cannot imagine the satisfaction one is rewarded with when being able to personally boot a perverted spammer outta the ball game! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still looking for my first one and I can guarantee it will pay me well!

Cheers!


----------



## gremlin (Mar 29, 2007)

Happy Trails to youuuuuuu!
It's a good thing nobody heard me singing that. LOL
I will enjoy a little dram of the single malt in your honour.... later though.
I'm off to work.....HiiiiiiiiHoooooo hi ho.
Congrats monty


----------



## monty (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, Gremlin! 

As of Sunday I am off winter call and plan to crack a bottle of 15 year old Dalwhinney, It is a fine single malt which I have been hanging on to since before Christmas!

Cheers!


----------



## gofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll toast to that, pour me a glass and I'll sip it w/you


----------



## illini (Mar 30, 2007)

*Sir Super Monty Moderator 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



SSMM*

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





by the way Mr Moderator I hate that green it makes my eyes do tricks, REALLY!


----------



## bigal (Mar 30, 2007)

"perverted spammer"?  YIKES, looks like I won't be here long.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats Sir Monty!  Cheers!

I'll try to keep you busy.  Here's one:  [email protected]#$%^&*()_________
)(*&^%$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()______________!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 30, 2007)

All things in moderation.

Congrats!


----------



## monty (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, Guys!

Gotta love the fun part of this great forum!

Cheers!


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Congrats Sir Monty

Glad to have you here police'ng our site.

Thanks for the energy you put into keeping this place clean


----------



## monty (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, Cheech!

The pleasure is mine! I love this place and the fact that I can help make it better directly is a treat to me. And to know that everyone appreciates the effort is purely icing on the cake!

Cheers!


----------

